# Ung thư mũi biểu hiện như thế nào?



## vietmom (16/6/19)

Ung thư mũi là một căn bệnh ác tính, rất nguy hiểm, đe dọa trực tiếp đến tính mạng của người bệnh.
Ung thư mũi là các khôi u nằm trong xác xoang mũi, gây ức chế quá trình tiết chất dịch, khiến người bệnh ung thư mũi luôn cảm thấy ngạt mũi, khó thở. Ung thư mũi nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị sớm, đúng cách sẽ gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe của người bệnh.

Bệnh ung thư mũi thường có các biểu hiện như sau:

*Chảy máu mũi*




_Chảy máu mũi là dấu hiệu thường thấy của bệnh ung thư mũi (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Một trong những dấu hiệu nhận biết thường thấy đầu tiên của bệnh ung thư mũi đó là hiện tượng chảy máu mũi. Máu có thể chảy một bên mũi cùng với nước mũi. Triệu chứng này thường rất hay nhầm lẫn với các trường hợp chảy máu cam. Tuy nhiên, dần dần tình trạng chảy máu mũi này sẽ xuất hiện nhiều lần và thường xuyên hơn.

*Thường xuyên nghẹt mũi, giảm chức năng của khướu giác*
Có khoảng 80-90%  bệnh nhân được chuẩn đoán mắc bệnh ung thư mũi có triệu chứng nghẹt mũi thường xuyên và khướu giác kém nhạy. Triệu chứng này gây nên là do khối u trong mũi chèn ép nên chiếm không gian của xoang mũi nên người bệnh sẽ có cảm giác nghẹt và giảm đi độ nhạy cảm của khướu giác.

*Xuất hiện hiện tượng ù tai*
Khi bị ung thư mũi, người bệnh sẽ có dấu hiệu bị ù tai và suy giảm chức năng cuả thính giác. Nguyên nhân do sự phát triển của khối u làm tổn thương dây thần kinh của thính giác. Tuy nhiên, hiện tượng này thường dễ bị nhầm lẫn với triệu chứng của viêm tai giữa và làm ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả của quá trình điều trị.

*Đau đầu*




_Người bị ung thư mũi sẽ thường xuyên phải chống chọi với những cơn đau đầu hành hạ(Ảnh minh họa)_​
Đau đầu là một tình trạng thường thấy khi bị ung thư mũi. Theo một thống kê cho thấy có hơn 70% người bệnh thường xuyên bị đau đầu khi mắc ung thư mũi. Sở dĩ bị đau đầu là do các mô ung thư xâm nhập vào sọ, các dây thần kinh và các mạch máu gây ra.

*Đau và tê các bộ phận trên mặt*
Khi bị ung thư mũi người bệnh sẽ có biểu hiện đau và tê các bộ phận trên mặt. Đặc biệt là vùng má có dấu hiệu đau, tê không thuyên giảm. Khó mở miệng, răng dễ bị lung lay, sưng hạch bạch huyết ở cổ,… Người bệnh sẽ cảm thấy đau họng, giọng khàn, khó thở, khó nuốt, có thể có máu trong đờm và giảm cân bất thường.
Ngoài các biểu hiện nêu trên, người mắc bệnh ung thư mũi còn có các triệu chứng khác như: bị sưng một bên mắt, lé mắt, ảnh hưởng tầm nhìn, chảy nước mắt thường xuyên, xuất hiện khối u ở trên mặt, mũi, vòm miệng,…
Khi thấy xuất hiện các dấu hiệu trên, bạn nên đến ngay các cơ sở y tế, bệnh viện gần nhất để thăm khám để có biện pháp thích hợp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bản thân mình.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

